# Perforated aluminum floors



## blw (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what gauge / thickness and hole pattern is typically used for floors ?
Thanks, blw


----------



## blw (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone ??


----------



## bulldog (Jul 11, 2011)

From what I found when looking was .625-.125" thickness with the .125" being a better option. Holes are around .25" and spaced pretty close to each other. There are a lot of options that is for sure. Depending on where you are from, I found a ton of options at Shapiro Steel Supply in St. Louis, MO.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jul 11, 2011)

Picture of mine. Don't know if it will help but the holes are pretty close. Looks to be 1/8" or less on thickness. Sure does make it nice about walking around inside it.


----------

